# Spare Wheel And Tyre 15inch



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi everyone
We are looking for a spare wheel and tyre for our 2011 ducato. Anyone got one for sale?
Jim


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Try any commercial van breakers ,the'll have loads and then just buy the tyre you want for it


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

How about this? It will cost less than a Camper tyre alone and will be adequate for a spare.
http://www.yorkshirevanbreakers.co....e-215-70r-15c-2007---2010-3059-681195207.html


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

We got a rim from this guy in Germany fast delivery cheap price, no tyre. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-Steel-Wheel-rims-Fiat-Ducato-15-inch-/320841369929?pt=UK_CarParts_Acc_Whee


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Goldwinger said:


> We got a rim from this guy in Germany fast delivery cheap price, no tyre.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-Steel-Wheel-rims-Fiat-Ducato-15-inch-/320841369929?pt=UK_CarParts_Acc_Whee


3 years ago now I got a set of 4 from the same guy for the grand sum of £90 including courier delivery. I received them a week after ordering. Brilliant service.


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone. I have been offered 2nd hand rim and tyre on here butwant to be sure I have the right one. My rims are stamped ET68 3510 can anyone advise what this means?
Jim


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

JIMY said:


> Thanks for the help everyone. I have been offered 2nd hand rim and tyre on here butwant to be sure I have the right one. My rims are stamped ET68 3510 can anyone advise what this means?
> Jim


ET68 is the offset and is correct for the X250. 3510 means it was manufactured in week 35 of 2010.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Offset_(wheel)

If you check round the wheel rim i.e. where a wheel trim would grip to, you should get the markings something like 6J x 15 - H2 which together with the offset ET68 will give the wheel size/type.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello Ray,

Thanks for the info, my X250 Rim that I have offered Jim is also the ET68 so I presume it will fit.

Hope you are both well?

CHEERS


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hello Ray,
> 
> Thanks for the info, my X250 Rim that I have offered Jim is also the ET68 so I presume it will fit.
> 
> ...


If it is an X250 15" wheel it will.


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Marvelous result. s/h wheel and tyre arrived today from a fellow MHF member .Thanks everyone
Jim


----------

